# The easiest paint I have ever sprayed



## perfectp (Nov 25, 2014)

I too have started to use this product i love the finish so little effort but i had it come off too easily around the edges how many layers do you use or recommend firstly i spray primed with BIN and then I sprayed the wb50 a nice wet layer so i dont know what went wrong???


----------

